# Some powerful new therapies you've probably never heard of



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Apart from tapping, which has helped me a lot in the past, recently I've been lucky enough to discover some really powerful healing "modalities" that I'm going to share here as they may be really helpful for anyone who's willing to do their due diligence, research them a little and try them out.

A quick word on what I now consider the most important thing when it comes to whether or not a healing technique is going to be successful in helping with chronic anxiety - It MUST AFFECT THE NERVOUS SYSTEM DIRECTLY. That's it, pretty simple, but this rules out BS like:

CBT
talk therapy
exposure by itself
affirmations
etc, etc 
(other purely mind based therapies)

I'm talking about overcoming chronic anxiety or "SA" here, not just for someone who occasionally gets anxious if something in their life is challenging, that's considered "normal" and things like talk therapy can help in such instances.

Firstly, my new favourite healing modality

1) Trauma Resiliency Model (TRM)

Very simple practices, based off the latest and most powerful developments in neuroscience and understandings in how the nervous system recovers from Trauma - which you most likely have some of if you have SA or bad anxiety.

website here: http://traumaresourceinstitute.com/trauma-resiliency-model-trm/

You can get a lot of free information, and even if you want to invest in the book, it's not a lot of money (i'm not affiliated in any way, just think the information is powerful and very worth sharing)

2) Trauma release exercises (TRE)

David Berceli's work is pretty ground breaking too, and in terms of somatically releasing trauma from the body, I consider it among the best.

Basically all mammals have an inbuilt, hard wired biological bodily function which allows the release of trauma via a trembling mechanism.

Check out this video as an example






When we humans go through trauma, we quite often inhibit our own trauma release mechanism, which then means we can get stuck in the FFF response, and things like anxiety disorders, PTSD, etc can develop.

website: http://traumaprevention.com/

3) Somatic Experiencing

Peter Levine's work has been pretty ground breaking when it comes to trauma recovery. I am still learning a lot about this work, so I'll just link here, but again it's to do with the fact that the body holds trauma, and we need to work on that level as well as just the mind.

Here's the website: http://www.traumahealing.org/about-se.php

Hope it helps even just one person


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree that CBT and other similar approaches tend to have limited success because they don't address certain other aspects well.



newbornmind said:


> A quick word on what I now consider the most important thing when it comes to whether or not a healing technique is going to be successful in helping with chronic anxiety - It MUST AFFECT THE NERVOUS SYSTEM DIRECTLY.


My model of anxiety (and more specifically the physical symptoms) was based on the idea that we experience something emotional (one time or repeated) and the brain stores that emotion related to a certain aspect of the context. Then, when that same context is recognized, the feeling is recalled/triggered. In a way, it's one example of the classical conditioning but with feelings. To reduce or remove the response, you need to desensitize the memory. In conditioning terms, extinction or may be some form of memory reconsolidation (i.e. update).

In a way, I agree that the trembling and shaking (much like fight or flight activities) can be useful for releasing something. But I wonder if it's releasing the recently accumulated stress effects (chemicals and tension in body) or does is also apply to past trauma that as mentioned above seems to me more of a memory related issue rather than something stored in the body.



> In his studies, Dr. Levine found that prey animals in the wild are rarely traumatized despite routine threats to their lives. Yet human beings are readily traumatized.


Based on fear conditioning experiments of lab animals, I wonder about that. One of the worst situation is learned helplessness.

While I'd say EFT's "explanation" is really out there for me  I've met many people who found it beneficial. Same with EMDR, NLP and hypnosis. EFT didn't work for me but I found NLP better because you can really customize it much better to specific situations. Of course,

Hypnosis is also interesting. Especially for exploring certain beliefs or benefits that may prevent your subconscious from change. Yes, I know this may sound strange but had quite a few issues of my own and met many others (both hypnotists and people benefiting from hypnosis) to know that in some cases you do need to go the extra (and often very specific) steps.

In your sig you mentioned that NLP didn't work for you. I'm just curious, which NLP techniques have you tried? For some people certain "precipices" (e.g. quick phobia cure) can work but that's like using an S-sized shirt. It fits some but not all. It's better if you understand the concepts and then you create one for yourself.

At the end of the day, you still have to find what "works" for your issue(s). I'm done with SA but I'll add these to my list of available approaches to recommend for others.


----------



## AngelaNicholson (Dec 7, 2015)

Great... really nice post..


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

AngelaNicholson said:


> Great... really nice post..


I hope it helps people


----------

